# Advice/Opinions on Puppy Harness



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sure you can use it for an 8 week old Golden. They probably won't pull much at that age, but it will still work as a harness. Important thing is getting them comfortable wearing a harness and walking on leash at that age.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I've never seen a harness on a 8 week old, use what you already know.

The "new" equipment won't make things faster and better on such a young pup, your existing knowledge will do far more.

ETA; love your username, Tuckers are special


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Here you go GoldenCamper. Our lil 8 week old girl, harness and all  We kept it on all the time, except when she went to bed at night (or if she was left alone). Really helped her adjust to wearing it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Your pup looks extremely stressed


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We didn't get Chloe a harness until five months when she started training classes. We should of did it sooner. It made all the difference in the world when walking her.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Personally... not a fan of these kinds of harnesses on puppies. Especially an 8 week old puppy. Flat buckle collar is all you need to start off with and to train good leash manners. If you really do want to go with a harness, look into a regular harness (not one of those anti-pulling devices). Still, harness will encourage pulling, which is why I recommend a flat buckle collar.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

At that age I would just use a collar and very light lead. I like to keep things simple and just make some puppy leads out of 6mm rope, and let them drag it from the collar. 

I have also read on here that some vets object to harnesses due to the pressure they put on the shoulder area, which can affect the dog's natural gait. There are so many different types of harnesses, some might be better than others in this respect.


----------



## Tuckerpup (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. For the first few weeks (maybe months) we will use a traditional harness. I love the Easy Walk for my small dog and will certainly go that route if behavior dictates. I AM NOT a fan of a typical round collar. 

Lisa


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

Tuckerpup said:


> Thanks for the responses. For the first few weeks (maybe months) we will use a traditional harness. I love the Easy Walk for my small dog and will certainly go that route if behavior dictates. I AM NOT a fan of a typical round collar.
> 
> Lisa


I just googled easy walk to see what it was! I see lots of pictures of dogs wearing them from the States but had never seen one in Ireland or here in Peru. I agree with you about the typical round collar, I am not a fan either. I got Lucy a little soft slightly padded one (pink) when she was little and then when she grew out of it I got her a typical 2 legs in and clip in the middle (green) harness. She would never sit still when I was putting it on her (too excited!!) so I got one that slips over head and then clips under her chest (red). It's so much easier to put on and adjust. They grow so quickly so I wouldn't invest too much in the first few- obviously make sure they are safe and good quality Ps sorry about the sideways pictures I cannot figure out why they are uploading that way:doh:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Just curious - what's wrong with a regular flat collar?

I tried every harness I could find and tried the Halti as well, and every single one of them worked like a dream at first - until Max got used to them and pulled harder than ever. The only thing that worked was practice, practice, treat, practice, treat, practice. 
Start now and you won't have to still be working on it when the puppy is 8 years old.


----------



## melinda8 (Sep 22, 2015)

Tuckerpup said:


> Thanks for the responses. For the first few weeks (maybe months) we will use a traditional harness. I love the Easy Walk for my small dog and will certainly go that route if behavior dictates. I AM NOT a fan of a typical round collar.
> 
> Lisa


We used a regular round collar when we got her at two months because she didn't pull at all. But we were not fans of it after a while because it seemed like any pulling could really hurt her. We switched to a regular harness but after a few more months and a few more pounds she became too strong and the harness was just giving her more leverage to pull.
We switched to a Gentle Leader (over her face) to stop her pulling and it was really amazing. The only problem was that it seemed to be irritating her face and would get to close to her eyes if she pulled at all.
Right now we are using an Easy Walk harness which she likes a lot more. The leash clip is in the front, so if she pulls she comes right towards you.
Hope this helps!


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

I always had amber on flat neck collar..but now at 5 months, she is still a nightmare to walk (pulling and jumping enthusiastically to greet people and dogs) and no amounts of special treats and sweet talking can lure her attention back to me. our trainer finally suggested U-walk harness. It has helped some with keeping her walking by my side instead of pulling on ahead...but I feel so much pity when she insists on continuing her jumping with that thing on her. It must hurt some. Thing is, she is so well behaved when I stand still. She will just sit or lie down. It's when we start walking that the problem begins. I hope she learns to walk neatly with U-walk. I wouldn't want her to be on this sort of harness forever.


----------

